# Avicularia sp. peru purple



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Graced me with her presence today so got a couple a pics.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

looks more like sp. green (lol that doesn't exist, but it looks green to me):lol2:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Absolutely stunning Avic 

She looks to be well into premoult from her abdomen, she also isnt A. sp. "Peru purple" but looks more like one of the Avics from the Guyana region. Beautiful spider none the less.

Can she move here????? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

What a beautiful spider that is :mf_dribble:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> looks more like sp. green (lol that doesn't exist, but it looks green to me):lol2:


Always difficult to ID Avics, but there is a large green:
Avicularia sp "Metallica green" female - BTS photogallery


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

Elaine R said:


> Absolutely stunning Avic
> 
> She looks to be well into premoult from her abdomen, she also isnt A. sp. "Peru purple" but looks more like one of the Avics from the Guyana region. Beautiful spider none the less.
> 
> Can she move here????? :mf_dribble:


wow I was actually right about something!

Weren't those Avic sp "kwitara river" green?

I remember talk of a big green avic, had a leg span of closer to 6-7". then say 5".


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

joeyboy said:


> wow I was actually right about something!
> 
> Weren't those Avic sp "kwitara river" green?
> 
> I remember talk of a big green avic, had a leg span of closer to 6-7". then say 5".


Same area 

The A. sp. "Kwitara river's" are pretty huge for an Avic. My female is 7 inches with my mature male being only aropund 1/4 inch smaller. The A. sp. "Kwitara" are only topping out at around 5.5 inch legspan.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I've hummed over this but just not completely sure and the guy I got her from sold her to me as a Avicularia sp peru purple. She does look very like peru purple pics but if anyone else has any other info or pics as to what she def is, am really interested. I luv her to bits anyway:flrt:
She doesn't look green to me, i think that was just the camera.



Elaine R said:


> Absolutely stunning Avic
> 
> She looks to be well into premoult from her abdomen, she also isnt A. sp. "Peru purple" but looks more like one of the Avics from the Guyana region. Beautiful spider none the less.
> 
> Can she move here????? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> I've hummed over this but just not completely sure and the guy I got her from sold her to me as a Avicularia sp peru purple. She does look very like peru purple pics but if anyone else has any other info or pics as to what she def is, am really interested. I luv her to bits anyway:flrt:


Definitely not "peru purple" hun, they have a very distinct lilac hue to the carapace and legs with longer redish tipped setae all over. She is still stunning and I can see why you love her. I would be more than happy to have her here with all my other Avics 

She looks to be like the Avic sp. "avicularia" but you can likely never get it confirmed. There are so many similar looking Avics from the same region that its hard to distinguish them even for the experts.

I have a few here that are "unknowns", they are just as awesome as my rare "known" species.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Avics are just adorable, I can see me having lots:lol2:

How many you got elaine?



Elaine R said:


> Definitely not "peru purple" hun, they have a very distinct lilac hue to the carapace and legs with longer redish tipped setae all over. She is still stunning and I can see why you love her. I would be more than happy to have her here with all my other Avics
> 
> She looks to be like the Avic sp. "avicularia" but you can likely never get it confirmed. There are so many similar looking Avics from the same region that its hard to distinguish them even for the experts.
> 
> I have a few here that are "unknowns", they are just as awesome as my rare "known" species.


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> Avics are just adorable, I can see me having lots:lol2:
> 
> How many you got elaine?


36 I think.


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> Avics are just adorable, I can see me having lots:lol2:
> 
> How many you got elaine?


Thats how I ended up hooked on them lol. I've got more than plenty here including a fair few "peru purple's" :blush:






Oh alright........must be around 50 now I think lol.

Here is a pic of the A. sp. "Peru purple" that I entered in this years BTS show. She looks pretty drab since she is due a moult around now. She lost out to my A. sp. "Amazonica" lol.


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

She still looks really stunning. She is def very purple not like my girl and not like all the pics I've seen.

I have 2 avic sp peru purple slings & 1 avic sp amazonica sling arriving tomorrow from TSS.

Also getting an Avic minatrix from georgedobson tomorrow too, so more avic additions :lol2:



Elaine R said:


> Thats how I ended up hooked on them lol. I've got more than plenty here including a fair few "peru purple's" :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent choices  I love my amazonica's, a bit feistier than other Avics but stunning as they grow. They get huge so I've already had to put my 5.5 inch juvie into a large tank for her next growth spurt lol. 9 inches of Avic yumminess :mf_dribble:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

What other avics would you recommend?

I had ordered an avic purpurea from tss but I must have got one of the last one's and it died before being sent an there were no more but I am definitely looking to get a couple of them:lol2:



Elaine R said:


> Excellent choices  I love my amazonica's, a bit feistier than other Avics but stunning as they grow. They get huge so I've already had to put my 5.5 inch juvie into a large tank for her next growth spurt lol. 9 inches of Avic yumminess :mf_dribble:


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

perthchickie said:


> What other avics would you recommend?
> 
> I had ordered an avic purpurea from tss but I must have got one of the last one's and it died before being sent an there were no more but I am definitely looking to get a couple of them:lol2:


Defo the purpurea's if you can get them. Stunning and easier to keep with them prefering things dryer than most other Avics. A. huriana are also lovely but are often confused with "peru purple's". 

My favourite by far though is the A. bicegoi


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats a very pretty avic:flrt:

I will be keeping my eye out for the avic purpurea's and hopefully get a couple next time TSS have them in.



Elaine R said:


> Defo the purpurea's if you can get them. Stunning and easier to keep with them prefering things dryer than most other Avics. A. huriana are also lovely but are often confused with "peru purple's".
> 
> My favourite by far though is the A. bicegoi
> 
> image


----------

